# Are you able to replicate this forum error?



## MannDude (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, I need your help diagnosing an error I and someone else ( I forget who reported it ) is experiencing on this forum. I tested it on IPB's own community forum and the issue persisted there, however I was informed that it must only be me as their users were unable to replicate it despite me being able to replicate it each and every time.


Here is what I need you to do: Paste a URL into a response, any URL (keeping in mind forum rules) and then start typing after it. What "should" happen is that the text after the URL is *not* linked to the URL. What is happening (for me, anyways) is that the text after the URL is automatically linked to the URL. It's a big pain in the ass. Example below:


https://vpsboard.com/forum/15-the-pub-off-topic-discussion/?do=add THIS TEXT YOU'RE READING IN CAPITAL LETTERS SHOULDN'T BE LINKED TO THE URL I PASTED


See what I mean? When I paste that URL and type after it, that text is linked to the URL automatically. I'm just using Firefox with no actual plugins that should cause this.


*You give it a whirl, and please tell me what browser and OS you're using.*


You can read my bug report here where others are unable to replicate it, even though the bug follows me around from IPB forum to IPB forum: https://community.invisionpower.com/4bugtrack/active-reports/41x-pasting-url-results-in-text-typed-after-url-to-link-and-underline-r8720/


----------



## clarity (Nov 1, 2015)

Here is my attempt.


http://vpsboard.com. This is done on an iPad Air with Chrome. When looking at it in the editor, it doesn't appear to be doing what you are seeing.


http://vpsboard.com Another try.


Edit: Doesn't appear to do it for me on Chrome.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 1, 2015)

Strange. Anyone else?


I'm using Linux Mint and Firefox. Chrome and Opera stopped working for me a couple months ago and lock my system up so I can't test with those. I've yet to care enough to figure out why _that_ happens.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 1, 2015)

https://wlanboy.com/ Chrome is not the problem.


----------



## RLT (Nov 2, 2015)

https://wlanboy.com/win10 and chrome      https://wlanboy.comwin10 and Firefox


----------



## MannDude (Nov 2, 2015)

RLT said:


> https://wlanboy.com/win10 and chrome      https://wlanboy.comwin10 and Firefox



Strange. What plugins are you using? I can't imagine any I have would cause this but it's happening for the both of us.


EDIT: Derp. That's fine and how it should work. It's not linked. Disregard.


----------



## RLT (Nov 2, 2015)

Chrome AdBlock+, web developer., Don't even have ghostery on this laptop.


Firefox is pure vanilla. Don't use it much so I never added any plugins.


----------



## ModyDev (Nov 2, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/ipadair2 safari https://vpsboard.comiphone5s safari


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/8015-are-you-able-to-replicate-this-forum-error/ TEST1 (chrome)


https://duckduckgo.com/TEST2 (chrome-no-blank-space)


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.mozdev.org/ TEST3 (firefox)


https://de.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/1efulz/adsb_maximum_distances_achieved/ TEST4 (firefox-blank-space)


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 3, 2015)

bauhaus said:


> http://www.mozdev.org/ TEST3 (firefox)
> 
> 
> https://de.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/1efulz/adsb_maximum_distances_achieved/ TEST4 (firefox-blank-space)



@MannDude We got a winner!


Browser: Firefox vanilla - Build identifier: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:41.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/41.0


OS: Debian Wheezy.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks @bauhaus, hmm, I wonder why Firefox is doing this. Same for me. Different for others. Sure is a head scratcher.


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com this is vivaldi and it does not seem to a be for it either.


https://vpsboard.com this is opera and also not a problem.


So it might appear to be a Firefox only as I do not IE to check with.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/ testing on my laptop... Firefox/Linux


----------



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/8015-are-you-able-to-replicate-this-forum-error/ testing testing on Linux / Chrome


----------



## MannDude (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/8015-are-you-able-to-replicate-this-forum-error/ testing testing Linux / Opera.


Weird, looks to be Firefox only...


----------



## HBAndrei (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/8015-are-you-able-to-replicate-this-forum-error/ chrome on ubuntu


Edit: seems to be okay, will try firefox as well.


----------



## HBAndrei (Nov 3, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/8015-are-you-able-to-replicate-this-forum-error/ and this is firefox, buggy.


But, if you manually type in the URL and not paste it, then it works:


https://google.com/ and this works just fine.


----------



## RLT (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks to be a Firefox on Linux bug. I can't duplicate it on Win 7 8 or 10. But I can on Debian and OpenSuSe


----------

